# Vouloir démissionner



## Zakwad (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour mes collègues, 
Je suis en période d'essai,  j'accueille un bébé de 3 mois et demi 5 jours par semaine de 8.30h jusqu'à 18h.30.
C'est un bébé qui était depuis sa naissance dans les bras éveillé ou endormi....(j'ai déjà posté sur ça ya qelques jours).
J'ai trouvé un moyen pour faire dormir ce bébé ( l'enmayoauter avec mon écharpe) et en mettant mon doigt auriculaire dans sa bouche comme titine car il refuse la titine d'après sa maman,  elle lui mettait son petit doigt....
Le problème qui se pose  c'est que ce bébé refuse d'être sur le tapis, ne s'arrête pas de pleurer sauf si je mettrai mon petit doigt dans sa bouche,  il a maintenant 2 dents inférieures,  donc il commence à me mordre.....
Je voudrais vraiment mettre fin à ce contrat car ça m'angoisse, je n'ai pas encore sorti avec lui, mais d'après ses parents,  il faut faire marcher la poussettes sans arrêt, parce que si elle s'arrête,  il commence à pleurer. 
Comment faire en période d'essai pour mettre fin au contrat ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## kikine (30 Décembre 2022)

bonsoir

faites simplement un courrier nul besoin de recommandé le délais de prévenance est de 48h si je ne me trompe pas (dimanche et férié compris)


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

Vous pouvez mettre fin au contrat à n'importe quel moment du contrat en respectant le délai de prévenance. En période d'essai il est de 24 h pour un accueil de moins de 8 jours de présence et  de 48h pour un accueil de 8 jours et au delà de présence.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

Attention cependant si vous êtes inscrite à pôle emploi. C'est considéré comme une démission même durant la période d'essai.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Si vous touchez des ARES de pôle emploi ce sera 4 mois de suspension IL FAUT LE SAVOIR ! je suis passée par là car je ne le savais pas et j'en ai été malade ... encore une maman qui ne sait pas s'y prendre avec son bébé qu'elle prenne un congés maternité mais qu'elle n'inflige pas cela à une ass mat moi c'est REFUS catégorique je fais comme je l'entend chez MOI ! pas de commentaires ... on se demande où s'arrête la connerie des PE ???


----------



## Capri95 (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir
Le petit doigt ? et bien c'est de mieux en mieux.. quand il dort vous devez aussi lui laisser le petit doigt ?
Ce n'est pas hygiénique et cela ne rend pas service à l'enfant.. ni à vous d'ailleurs
Je pense surtout que c'est le pe qui ne veux pas donner la tétine.. ( après j'ai déjà vu des petits qui ne voulait pas de tétine)
Comme vous le dite : " le petit grandi et les dents arrivent..
Parfois il faut avoir peur des nouveaux pe, ils ont tellement de chose dingue dans la tête, des choses impossible à réaliser lors d'un accueil..

J'ai eu le cas le dernier petit que j'accueil n'avait pas de tétine, mais il dormait bien tout de même, il a grandi et il voulait absolument me mordiller les doigts ou les sucés, il voulait faire ses dents ( chose normal mais pas sur moi )
J'ai eu un mal fou a lui faire prendre un anneau de dentition pour qu'il puisse le mordiller, heureusement la maman a été à l'écoute sur ce coup.
C'était un drame quand il avait mal aux quenottes, il me cherché pour pouvoir me mordiller ( au secours ! 😵‍💫)


----------



## MeliMelo (31 Décembre 2022)

Il y a beaucoup de parents qui font ce truc de faire tétouiller leur doigt à leur bébé, même Lady Di le faisait au Prince William, on le voit sur des reportages :-D C'est vrai que ça calme direct les bébés et on apprend ça à la maternité. Mais pour moi c'est quelque chose qui doit rester entre les parents et son enfant. Mon bébé faisait ça aussi mais a vite appris à sucer son pouce, il ne voulait absolument pas de tétine. Mon petit accueilli veut souvent me mordiller les doigts aussi mais je refuse je lui donne des petits trucs à mordiller autre que moi :-D

Je pense que ce bébé n'est pas encore tout à fait prêt pour la collectivité, la maman devrait prendre un petit congé parental le temps que son petit apprenne au moins à sucer son pouce s'il ne veut pas de la tétine. Et aussi qu'elle l'entraîne à la motricité libre car s'il hurle dès qu'il est au sol ce n'est pas normal non plus. Peut-être a t'il un problème médical aussi, un RGO ou autre, un petit tour chez l'osthéo pourrait aider ce bébé. Bref si vous ne le sentez pas vous avez raison de démissionner. N'hésitez pas à donner quelques conseils bienveillants à la maman avant de partir, pour que ça se passe mieux pour le prochain accueil.

Après il est encore tout petit ça peut aussi s'arranger en grandissant et si vous formez une équipe avec la maman. Pour les sorties il ne faut pas hésiter à sortir, ça leur fait du bien. A cet âge ils ne sortent pas des poussettes donc les poussettes sont quasiment toujours en marche ^^


----------



## isa19 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 avant de démissionner ( ce qui vous coupera vos ares si vous avez un complément à pole emploi) discutez avec la maman en lui demandant de vous faire le retrait de l'enfant (ça ne lui coutera as d'indemnité de rupture puisque contrat de - 9 mois)


----------



## nanny mcfee (31 Décembre 2022)

alors @Zakwad , moi je vous déconseille de démissionner et de vous affirmez en tant que professionnelle , vous devez être peut être nouvelle dans le métier? parceque des mamans qui ont du mal à coupé le lien avec leur bébé vous allez surement en avoir beaucoup et vous pouvez pas tout le temps démissionné ?

vous êtes en adaptation, on entend ce que nous disent les mamans,les habitudes de bébé ect... en adaptation on en reproduis certains qui ne posent pas problème ni ne gêne notre travaille, mais certaines habitudes peuvent nous empêché de faire notre travail correctement avec les autres accueillis mais aussi pour notre bien être, comme porter toute la journée l'enfant même quand il dort,je donne pas cher à votre dos et le doigt comme tétine c'est pas notre rôle, alors il faudra pas le reproduire dé le premier accueil mais vous pouvez en adaptation,rassuré l'enfant autrement même si il pleur pour réclamé,il aura compris qu'avec vous ça ne marche pas et gardera ces habitudes avec sa maman.

Il faut vous mettre des barrières si non ca ira jamais


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait Nanny je suis d'accord avec vous ! recadrer vite fait cette maman en lui disant que ce qu'elle fait chez elle ne sera pas possible chez vous ou une autre ass mat qui sans doute prendra ce bébé en disant oui à tout mais faisant autrement dans son dos !!! j'en connais ... donc mieux vaut être honnête avec les PE (je préfère) et donner votre fonctionnement et ce que vous acceptez ou pas et en expliquant que leur enfant ne fera pas certaines choses chez vous qu'il fera chez lui et inversement ... par exemple chez moi je refuse la totote et le ninnin dans la journée çà reste dans le lit (sauf si patraque pour consolation) les PE le savent dès le départ et trouvent cela super bien (ils n'ont pas le choix c'est ma façon de faire) mais qd je vois que mon dernier l'a en sortant de l'école pour moi c'est fou et même chez lui à longueur de journée et si sa maman lui retire il la tape !!! et essayer de négocier moi j'avais essayé mais la maman n'a jamais voulu me licencier bête comme je suis j'avais cru qu'elle allait déchirer ma lettre de démission car elle et le papa étant d'accord pour me retirer leur bébé mais cette maman militaire était trop imbue de sa personne très très mauvais souvenir ... alors oui parlez à cette maman car si vous baissez les bras juste parce que le bébé suce votre doigt pleure trop fort et ne veut pas rester par terre vous allez à chaque fois démissionner ... IMPOSEZ-VOUS dès le premier entretien expliquez aux nouveaux PE que ce serait bien qu'ils fassent comme ci ou comme çà (encore faut-il qu'ils le veuillent) mais surtout insistez que c'est pour le bien-être de leur bébé chez vous afin que çà puisse se passer mieux ou alors que la maman prenne un congés parental si elle n'est pas prête à écouter les bons conseils !!! courage ...


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

Je rejoins Nanny, je ne pense pas que je démissionnerais mais je discuterais avec ces PE pour leur expliquer qu'il y a certaines choses que l'AM ne peut pas faire. Qu'il y a certaines choses que l'ont fait pour un nourrisson (moins de 2 mois) qu'il faut ensuite cesser en proposant d'autres moyens d'être rassurés, non seulement parce que bébé apprend grâce à l'expérience répétée, encore faut il qu'il en fasse l'expérience; mais aussi parce que ça ne l'aide pas à être accueilli en collectivité si ses "besoins" sont incompatibles. 
Si j'ai du mal à me faire entendre des PE et surtout si je ne m'en sors pas chez moi (que bébé n'arrive vraiment pas à accepter que chez moi ça se passe à ma façon) je contacterais alors ma puer' pour lui demander de l'aide, des conseils pour moi et pour les PE. 
Ce n'est qu'en dernier ressort que je pourrais aller à la démission (et pourquoi pas demander aux PE s'ils veulent bien faire la rupture dès qu'ils m'ont trouvé un-e remplaçant-e) mais la PMI ayant déjà été informée du problème saura que j'ai tout essayé. 

Bien sur la démission est un droit comme pour tout salarié, tu peux rédiger une lettre, surtout si tu te sens à bout ça vaut mieux (d'autant qu'il est vrai que les habitudes de ce bébé sont plutôt compliquées), alors tu feras un courrier dans ce sens. 
Pour savoir si tu es bien en période d'essai il te faut vérifier que c'est écrit dans ton contrat (attention être en période d'adaptation ne veut pas dire qu'on est en periode d'essai), le préavis ou le delai de prevenance dépend de ça. 

Pour tout ce qui est administratif tu liras toujours ton contrat puis la CCN pour te conformer à ces 2 textes.

Bon courage.


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

N'oubliez pas période adaptation, elle sert a quoi sinon?
Adaptation pour tous le monde.Nounou enfant et parents.


----------



## Griselda (5 Janvier 2023)

Zaza42 a raison la période d'adaptation sert à s'habituer les uns aux autres: le bébé, ses PE, les autres accueillis, l'AM , voir sa famille. Mais attention être en période d'essaie et être en période d'adaptation n’entraîne pas la même chose au point de vue administratif, pecunier, démarche pour stopper le contrat...


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Si vous touchez des ARES de pôle emploi ce sera 4 mois de suspension IL FAUT LE SAVOIR ! je suis passée par là car je ne le savais pas et j'en ai été malade ... encore une maman qui ne sait pas s'y prendre avec son bébé qu'elle prenne un congés maternité mais qu'elle n'inflige pas cela à une ass mat moi c'est REFUS catégorique je fais comme je l'entend chez MOI ! pas de commentaires ... on se demande où s'arrête la connerie des PE ???


Angele lorsque pôle emploi vous a couper les ARE vous avez du faire quoi pour les récupèrer ? Et au bout de 4 mois vous les toucher comme avant les are? 🤗🌺


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

A vérifier si l'emmaillotage est validé par vos puers... ce qui à mon avis, n'est pas autorisé.

Là où je comprends le problème de la postante, c'est que le temps passé chez vous est énorme pour ce petit.

Comment s'est déroulé la période d'adaptation ?

Cet enfant est-il sevré ? il a énormément besoin de têter à priori, donc la tétine s'il a faim, ne sert pas trop..


----------



## Zakwad (Dimanche à 00:51)

Bonjour mes collègues,
j'ai fait 2 semaines d'adaptation parce que la maman n'était pas prête à la séparation. 
La période d'adaptation est terminée mais la période d'essai pour début février. 
La dernière semaine de fin d'année le bébé est parti en voyage,  le jour de son retour chez moi,  la maman m'envoie sms vers 6h40 pour me dire qu'il va peut-être être très grincheux dans la semaine et demander plus les bras ( prétexte : les dents, le nez un peu bouché) alors que les dents sont déjà sorties avant son départ,  et je lui ai fait 2 fois le lavage du nez avec du sérum physiologique,  il n'était pas encombré !!!).
Je crois qu'il a passé une semaine dans les bras de ses parents,  alors elle savait qu'il allait pleurer plus que d'habitude. 
Lorsque je lui ai parlé de ma décision de démissionner,  elle a mal pris les choses( je lui ai dit que je leur laisserai le temps de trouver une autre assistante maternelle,  malgré ça, elle me fait la tête,  c'est son mari qui échange avec moi).


----------



## Zakwad (Dimanche à 00:54)

Ya pas eu de sevrage,  car il a refusé le sein dès le début,  il prend le biberon depuis sa naissance.  Dès qu'il est rassasié, il rejette le biberon


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 09:54)

Je pense vraiment qu'il est dommage de jeter l'éponge si vite car beaucoup de bébé ont besoin de plusieurs semaines voir plusieurs mois pour s'adapter mais si tu es à bout mieux vaut démissionner que de péter un boulon, c'est certain.

Les PE ne sont pas contents? 
C'est tout à fait normal!
Personne n'aime être jeté, n'est ce pas?!
Aucune AM ne prend bien d'être licenciée au profit d'un autre mode de garde ou une autre AM car alors cela veut dire qu'on n'est pas satisfait du travail qu'elle fournit, c'est vexant.
Pour les PE c'est pareil, d'autant plus s'ils se sont entendu dire que leur bébé pleure beaucoup, est difficile à accueillir donc désagréable. Quel Parent apprécie d'entendre que son bébé n'est pas "aimable"? C'est évidement vexant. 
Sans compter la grande contrariété de devoir chercher à nouveau quelqu'un, trouver la perle rare qui acceptera son bébé et ses pleurs. 
Devoir refaire une adaptation avec une autre c'est à dire imposer à son bébé un changement ET devoir trouver du temps dans l'agenda de travail pour faire à nouveau l'adaptation. 
Et comment expliquer qu'on doive chercher quelqu'un d'autre? Est ce que cela fera fuir les collègues (oh non, pas un bébé difficile ou des PE difficiles!). 
Donc la démission de l'AM forcément c'est vexant, contrariant, frustrant, inquiétant... plein de bonnes raisons pour faire la tête, non?!

Tu peux adoucir les choses en leur proposant ton aide pour trouver ta remplaçante, en leur disant aussi qu'ils sont de bons PE et de bons Parents, que leur bébé est sans aucun doute un chouette bébé mais qui a des besoins intenses et que tu ne te sens pas toi de taille. En bref fais ton méa culpa, ensuite ils seront plus aptes à entendre qu'ils peuvent néanmoins aider leur bébé à mieux vivre son quotidien dans l'accueil collectif en modifiant petit à petit leur façon de l'accompagner pour que l'AM qui aura plusieurs bébés à gérer puisse elle aussi lui apporter sérénité... ou bien trouver une AM qui n'a pas plus de 2 accueillis, qui pratique l'éducation proximal etc...

Et pardon mais j'ai quand même l'impression que tu vas vite à les accuser: leur bébé a déjà percé ses dents donc ce n'est pas ça? Ah? Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'il vient d'en percer qu'il n'en n'a pas d'autre qui le fait souffrir car les dents sortent jusqu'à 3 ans et plus...Là j'en ai un qui a sortie 4 coup sur coup! Les Parents ne peuvent affirmer à 100% que leur bébé grincheux l'est à cause des dents mais tu ne peux pas non plus affirmer à 100% que ce n'est pas le cas.
Quand on vit une situation difficile (et un bébé qui crie toute la journée en est assurément une!), on peut avoir besoin de trouver un coupable, de préférence les Parents mais en tant que pro attention de ne pas accuser trop vite car alors on ne fait que s'enfermer dans l'idée que la situation ne pourra pas évoluer positivement.


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 10:19)

Situation complexe en effet mais souvent vécue et peut être un jour par chacun de nous.
La préoccupation principale doit être le bien être et l'accompagnement le plus adapté pour cet enfant.
Je pense que Zakwad a une posture pro en sachant reconnaître qu'elle n'est pas la plus à même de remplir cette mission avec cet enfant. 
Je pense qu'un ass mat accueillant un ou deux enfants max serait plus indiqué dans ce cas. Si il est ouvert et formé à l'accueil proximal, au portage, il cochera toutes les cases. 
Si les parents ne sont pas près à revoir leur positionnement pour aider à préparer leur enfant intégrer un accueil collectif cela va être compliqué et cela l'est déjà d'ailleurs. 
De plus cette coupure d'une semaine si proche du début de l'adaptation rend les choses encore plus difficile. 
Je conseillerais a Zakwad de se faire confiance sur son ressenti. Ce n'est pas un échec s'est juste un rendez vous manqué entre un accueilli et un ass mat. Cela arrive et parfois il faut savoir ne pas forcer les choses. Être assurée, convaincue de prendre la bonne décision pour vous et pour l'enfant devrait vous permettre Zakwad de rassurer et convaincre les parents que c'est pour le mieux pour leur enfant. Après un temps de tension, la raison prendra le dessus.


----------

